# Off Bike > Wintersport: Ski, Snowboard >  Snowboard/Ski Transport im Flugzeug

## Philipp

Habe mir hier in Kanada ein neues Snowboard gekauft, dass ich mit nach Deutschland nehme.
Hatt jemand schon Erfahrung gemacht mit den Transport per Flugzeug? Muss man es irgendwie besonders gut verpacken?
Habe nur eine einfache Dakine Snowboardtasche.

----------


## georg

Du mußt es auf jeden Fall gut verpacken, wenn das heil ankommen soll. Rechne damit, dass dein Gepäck aus dem Flugzeug auf den Boden geworfen wird. Ich habe die Ski mit in längs auseinandergeschnitten Abflußrohren geschützt und in einer Skitransporttasche verpackt.
Ich würde daher das Board zumindest mit Kartonagen umwickeln und dann erst in die Tasche.
Snowboard ist wie Ski Sondergepäck und muß extra bezahlt werden, außer AUA und einige wenige andere Fluglinien.

----------


## Philipp

Hab ich mir schon fast gedacht, dass man es gut einpacken muss.
Hab es schon als Sportgepäck angemeldet, muss man leider zahlen.

----------

